# [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread [Update im Startposting]



## HNRGargamel (19. Februar 2011)

*Crysis 2 uncut?*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei Steam kann man Crysis 2 vorbestellen. Dort steht allerdings "gewaltgeminderte Version"... Sollte Crysis 2 nicht uncut erscheinen?   

Gruss


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 uncut?*

crysis 2 erscheint ungeschnitten in deutschland.
was es mit der version über steam auf sich hat weiß ich nicht, aber falls dort wirklich nur eine "gewalt geminderte" version angeboten wird, würde ich mir das spiel dort nicht kaufen.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 uncut?*

Wollte auch grad schreiben, dass Crysis 2 in Deutschland ungeschnitten erscheint.

Habe dann mal bei Steam geschaut. Doch weder auf der englischen noch deutschen Steam-Webseite zu Crysis 2 finde ich entsprechende Vermerke. Wo hast Du denn geschaut? Wurde es evtl. aktualisiert / korrigiert?


----------



## HNRGargamel (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 uncut?*

jo, auf den Links ist das echt nicht mehr zu sehen.. muss später mal bei steam selber schauen, aber ich denke, dann ist es dort auch net mehr...

somit kann ich beruhigt vorbestellen. danke für die info


----------



## shooot3r (28. Februar 2011)

*Crysis 2 Demo*

Hallo, weiß jemand ob morgendenn nun die crysis demo rauskommt, und wenn ja, wo krieg ich sie her? MFG


----------



## svd (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Auch EA spricht auf deren Seite vom 1. März.

Musst aber keine Angst haben, dass du den Release verpasst.

PCGames wird garantiert eine Meldung mit dazugehörigen Links rausgeben.


----------



## JMRiehm (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Da habe ich ja genau wieder mal rechtzeitig hier reingeschaut.   
Eine Crysis 2 Demo - wundervoll!   

JMR


----------



## svd (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Ach ja, es soll allerdings nur eine Demo zum Mehrspielerpart sein. Also nicht zu sehr enttäuscht sein.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Korrekt. Morgen erscheint eine Multiplayer-Demo zu Crysis 2  - für PC und Xbox 360. Sobald sie da ist, erfahrt ihr es auf pcgames.de

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Magicnorris (1. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

oder von mir... http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Ich benutze den Thread einfach mal, um über die Demo zu diskutieren und meine Eindrücke zu teilen. Mittlerweile dürften die Anmeldeprobleme ja vorbei sein. Bei mir hat die Anmeldung immerhin ohne Schwierigkeiten und schnell geklappt - so gegen 21 Uhr heute abend war das.

Technik: Mit meinem Rechner spiele ich die Demo mit ~40 FPS auf 1920 x 1080 (Grafik-Settings: Hardcore). Enttäuscht bin ich ein wenig über fehlende DX11-Features. Doch auch unter DX9-only hätte ich mehr erwartet. Die Grafik wirkt zwar auf den ersten Blick ganz gut, doch an manchen Stellen stören sehr übertriebene Blend- und Blur-Effekte. Mit drei Einstellungen für die Grafik (Gamer, Advanced, Hardcore) bin ich auch nicht ganz glücklich - nicht für den ersten (afaik) spielbaren CryEngine 3-PC-Titel, doch dafür ist es ja eine Demo.

Beim Sound gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Explosionen klingen wuchtig, Maschinengewehrfeuer kräftig und keinesfalls blechern oder "hohl" (Stichwort: Call of Duty-Hubschrauber).

Der Serverbrowser ist m.E. eher schecht. Ich sehe keinen Refresh-Button, viele Server zeigt er mir mit einem Ping von 0 ms an, die nächsten kommen mit weit über 100 ms - laut Browser. Die Suche nach einem Server mit optimalen Ping kann ich mir also sparen. Connecte ich dann erfolgreich und es kommt zum Match - pendelt sich der Ping bei (bisher) meist 25 - 50 ms ein. Performance-Probleme oder Lags gibt es (bei mir) also noch nicht. Zusatzinfo: Hab mich bei der Serverauswahl meist auf klar identifizierbare *.de-Server beschränkt

Ein Bug scheint es übrigens zu sein, dass manche Server nicht die 60 Sekunden abzählen, bis die Map beginnt. In so einem Falle idlet man lediglich in der Lobby, chattet und sieht Leute im Player-Tab kommen und gehen. Insgesamt viermal passierte das, bis ich einen "funktionierenden" Server fand. Und dann ging es im Team-Sofortaction-Modus los.

Die Map Skyline gefällt mir recht gut, das Terrain ist abwechslungsreich und schön anzusehen. Durch die automatisch aktivierten, kraftvolleren Sprünge stellte sich in Verbindung mit dem Vertical-Gameplay direkt ein gewisses Quake - und UT-Feeling ein. Das Crysis 2-Gameplay allgemein wirkt aber im Vergleich zu den beiden genannten Klassikern etwas langsamer und schwerfälliger (oder um es positiver zu sagen: weniger rasant). Dennoch macht es eine Menge Spaß mit den Features Armor, Invisibility, Sprinten und "Bodenslides" zu experimentieren und diese zu kombinieren. Über mangelhafte Hitboxes / Trefferzonen konnte ich mich nicht beklagen.

Ein wenig ernüchternder gestaltete sich der Ausflug auf Pier 17. Hier hat sich nach weniger als 20 Minuten Netto-Spielzeit und Besuchen auf drei verschiedenen Servern folgendes herausgestellt. Pier 17 ist ein Sniperfest. In Verbindung mit der Wärmebildkamera und einem Scharfschützengewehr kann man sehr unfair spielen, wenn man sich in den oberen Stockwerken des großen Gebäudes verschanzt und Kameraden gleichzeitig für Rückendeckung sorgen. Befindet man sich im gegnerischen Team auf der weitläufigen Trümmerfläche vor dem besagten Bau ist man für  Camper und Sniper ein gefundenes Fressen. Das haben sehr früh viele andere Spieler festgestellt. Skyline scheint auch nach erster Einschätzung die beliebtere der beiden Demo-Karten zu sein, wohl nicht zuletzt aufgrund der genannten Beobachtung. Die trostlose Optik auf Pier 17 ist zwar gelungen, aber nicht makellos. Wasser und Pfützen sahen an wenigen Stellen aus wie zu Zeiten von DX7.

Zu den Spielmodi. Team-Sofortaction ist der klassische Team-Deathmatch-Modus, das ist schnelle, kompromisslose Action und macht mit ein wenig Übung bereits eine Menge Spaß. Der zweite Spielmodus ist Absturzstelle. Durch die zufällig gewählten Spots macht auch der erweiterte Conquest-Modus (bekannt bspw. aus Battlefield) sehr viel Laune.

Fazit: Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf die Vollversion von Crysis 2. Der Multiplayer-Modus aus der Demo macht bis auf das erwähnte Balancing-Problem auf Pier 17 und dem bisherigen Serverbrowser sehr viel Spaß. Nicht spaßbremsend aber ernüchternd ist die bisher dargebotene CryEngine 3-Grafik. Crytek UK (Die Multiplayer-Entwickler) will für die Vollversion zehn zusätzliche Karten und vier weitere Spielmodi bereitstellen. Wenn die Maps also ausbalancierter werden und die Spielmodi an Abwechslung zulegen, dürfte ich künftig einige Stunden mit dem Multiplayer-Modus verbringen. Nicht zu vergessen ist natürlich auch der Singleplayer-Modus, Dx11 und das Versprechen der Crytek-Kollegen aus Frankfurt, dass Crysis 2 auf dem PC das deutlich bessere Spiel wird. Doch das traue ich den Jungs zu. Summa summarum: Die Demo hat meine Kaufabsichten nicht geschmälert, das Interesse für den Multiplayer-Modus wurde geweckt beziehungsweise verstärkt. Wenn das Crytek-Hauptquartier für einen technischen wie spielerischen (und möglicherweise Story-mäßigen) Blockbuster sorgt,  ist Crysis 2 gekauft.


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

12 Karten und 6 Modi sind nicht übel, werde ich mir dann wohl zulegen das Game. 
Im Grunde sehe ich das alles ziemlich ähnlich, aber das mit dem Sniper-Problem auf Pier 17 hab ich jetzt nicht feststellen können. Aber war auch nur ein paarmal auf der Karte bisher.


----------



## MarkusFunke (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Summa summarum: Die Demo hat meine Kaufabsichten nicht geschmälert, das Interesse für den Multiplayer-Modus wurde geweckt beziehungsweise verstärkt. Wenn das Crytek-Hauptquartier für einen technischen wie spielerischen (und möglicherweise Story-mäßigen) Blockbuster sorgt,  ist Crysis 2 gekauft.


Also mir persönlich gehts genau anders. Meine Vorfreude auf den MP ist Ernüchterung gewichen und mein Interesse wurde keineswegs verstärkt. Auch die Kauflust hat sich auch verringert (auf jeden Fall werd ich es nich zum Vollpreis kaufen). Das liegt hauptsächlich an 3 Gründen:

1. Die (bereits erwähnten) starken Blur-Effekte: Die empfinde ich (zumindest am Anfang) doch als sehr anstrengend. Die Grafik ist ansonsten sehr hübsch (auf jeden Fall besser als Black Ops), besonders die Lichteffekte sehen toll aus. Aber was mich, auch wenns nur ne Kleinigkeit ist, extrem stört, sind die "Lamellen" an den Eingängne der Gewächshäuser auf "Skyline". Die sehen einfach nur schlecht aus und bewegen sich nichmal richtig. Von Crytek hatte ich mehr als diese Tricks erwartet.

2. Die Steuerung: An die Maussteuerung hab ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt. Sie kommt mit irgendwie "abgehackt" vor. Es spielt sich nicht ganz so rund wie CoD oder Battlefield. Mir kommt es fast so vor, als würde ich mit einem Gamepad spielen...

3. Im März kommt außerdem noch "Homefront" raus. Was den MP angeht, interessiert mich dieses Spiel sowieso mehr als "Crysis 2" und die Demo hat das verstärkt. Also: Vorfreude auf "Crysis 2" gesunken, auf "Homefront" gestiegen. Beide Spiele werd ich mir sicher nicht holen und dann greif ich halt lieber zum THQ-Shooter.

P.S.: Dass die Demo ein simpler Konsolen-Port ist und von PC hier wenig zu spüren ist, möchte ich auch noch erwähnen. Das misfällt mir doch sehr (jedes Mal könnt ich mich über das "Press Start" aufregen^^). Aber gut, is nur ne Demo, das wird hoffentlich alles noch verbessert.

EDIT: Noch 1 Negativpunkt zur Steuerung: Man muss die rechte Maustaste zum Zielen gedrückt halten! Warum bloß? Gibts sonst noch irgendeinen Shooter, bei dem das so ist?


----------



## NinjaWursti (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

So nach genug Anspielen geb ich auch mal meine Meinung ab.

Zuerst zur Grafik: Ehrlich gesagt bin ich enttäuscht. Die Einstellungsoptionen sind ja wirklich lächerlich, drei Einstellungen und ich kann nicht mal sehen was sie genau ändern? Ich erkenne nicht mal einen grossen Unterschied zwischen den dreien, ausser dass noch mehr Blend und Blur angewendet wird und ein paar andere Shader Effekte hinzukommen. Insgesamt sieht es schlechter aus als Crysis finde ich, darüber wird hinweggetäuscht mit viel zu viel Motion Blur und HDR/ Bloom, alles glänzt, strahlt und verschwimmt. Die Wasserreflektionen ruckeln bei Bewegung hinterher anstatt wie ein Spiegelbild zu sein. Texturen sind viele unscharf und niedrig aufgelöst. Objekte erscheinen nur wenige Meter vor mir (auch mit Hardcore-Einstellung). Aber genug davon. Eigentlich hab ich auch nichts anderes erwartet, da die Cry Engine 3 ja dafür enwtickelt wurde auch auf Konsolen zu funktionieren.

Sound: Hat mich nicht beeindruckt. Die Gewehre klingen mir zu leicht, v.a. sobald es ein anderes ist, als das meine. Die Explosionen sind zu wenig wuchtig. Aber vermutlich bin ich einfach von Dice verwöhnt.

Steuerung: Die Maus fühlt sich irgendwie schwammig an und reagiert nicht sofort auf Bewegungen (VSync deaktiviert, egal welche Grafik-Einstellungen). Ducken ist nur per switch möglich? Ich würde lieber wieder aufstehen, sobald ich von der Taste gehe. Dafür ist das Umgekehrte beim Zielen der Fall. Es ist doch gewöhnungsbedürftig und mitunter auch mühsam immer beide Maustasten gedrückt zu halten um zu feuern.

Spielspass: Das Rangsystem kann ja durchaus motivierend sein, aber als ich mich gerade wieder eingeloggt habe, war mein Rang wieder gelöscht bzw. zurück auf 1. Wunderbar. Ich wurde schon von Kopfschüssen durch Deckung getötet, von Kopfschüssen obwohl der Sniper neben mich geziehlt hat. Von gefühlten zwei Schüssen des Scar in den Körper bei max. armor. Und noch einige andere Dinge, die mich relativ ratlos vor dem Bildschirm sitzen liessen. Durch die schwammige Steuerung habe ich auch nie das Gefühl, wirklich alles unter Kontrolle zu haben, Zielen ist nicht präzise genug. Bei einem Shooter sollte das besser sein. Der Spielmodus Crashsite ist interessant, da der Kampfstandort auf der Karte immer wieder verändert wird. Allerdings sind mir 6 vs 6 Spieler einfach zu wenig. Mir gefiehl das Parcour-ähnliche Herumgehüpfe und -geklettere gut. Allerdings stört es mich ein wenig, dass der hohe Sprung automatisch ausgeführt wird, aber verbessert halt den Spielfluss. Alles zehrt von der Energie, ob rennen, springen, rutschen, suit-aktivieren. Energie ist sogleich zur Ausdauer geworden. Am witzigsten finde ich noch den Stampfer zu machen, auch wenn man selten jemanden erwischt und gleich darauf wegen der langen Erholungszeit und grossem Aufmerksamkeitsfaktor mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Zeitliche segnet.
Ich habe wirklich versucht an dem Spiel Spass zu haben, aber es hat mir einfach nie wirklich Spass gemacht.

5/10


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Hatte gestern Abend auch die Gelegenheit ein wenig die Crysis 2 Demo zu spielen. 
Ich gehöre wohl zu den Leuten, die nicht enttäuscht worden sind, wobei ich auch nicht alles spitze finde. 

Grafik: Da ich im Vorfeld schon gelesen hatte, dass weder DX10 noch DX11 von der Demo unterstützt werden, hab ich auch nicht allzuviel erwartet. Das Ergebnis sah dann wider Erwarten doch recht ansprechend aus, auch wenn es natürlich keinen Quantensprung darstellt. Brauch ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Der Blureffekt ist etwas übertrieben und mir ist die Grafik auch etwas zu bunt, aber insgesamt hatte ich dann doch einen guten Eindruck.

Sound: Knallt und rummst ordentlich. Allerdings nur, wenn die Effekte nah dran sind. Eine geworfene Granate die etwas weiter weg explodiert klingt arg leise und blechern und völlig ohne druck. genauso waffen die etwas weiter entfernt abgefeuert werden. Soll wohl den Eindruck von Distanz erwecken - ist im endeffekt aber eher störend.

Maps: Skyline ist schön gestaltet, man findet sich schnell zurecht und sie scheint recht ausgeglichen zu sein. Gute Map, auf der ich auch die meiste zeit gespielt hab. Hier findet jede Klasse ihre Anwendung, kann aber auch leicht ausmanövriert werden. Pier17 ist da schon anders. Sniperfest hoch 10 und daher eher unfair. Vor allem wenn ein Sniper getarnt mit Wärmebild Kamera irgendwo im Eck liegt ists halt vorbei und das passiert hier ständig.

Spielmodi: TDM und Domination. Crashsite ist nix anderes als HQ in CoD. Spielt sich gneauso. zu TDM muss man ja eigentlich nix sagen. Hoffe da kommt noch mehr. Spaß machts aber allemal.

Gamplay: Ich bin ein freund von kurzen Laufwegen und schnellen Matches. Deswegen gefällt mir Crysis 2 in seiner Ausrichtung da sehr gut. Es geht direkt in die Action, und die verläuft rasant. Der Nanosuit lässt einen nett Taktieren im Gefecht und auch die Tarnung ist nicht allmächtig. Da ich sowieso die ganze Zeit auf mein Energielevel aufpassen muss wirds nie unfair. Gerade auf Skyline hab ich da spannende und schnelle Matches erlebt. Auch machen Levelunterschiede der Spieler auf Skyline zumindest keinen riesen unterschied. ein Lvl 1 kann sehr gut auch einen lvl 10 wegblasen, da die Upgrades zwar einen gewissen vorteil bringen, aber keinesfalls unschlagbar sind. Steuerung ist intuitiv und flüssig. ich muss nicht mehr über das menü rumklicken um an die Anzugmodi zu kommen. Klasse. 

Fazit: Ich hatte bisher durchaus Spaß an der Demo und sie hat mir das Spiel keinesfalls verleidet. Der Multiplayer ist nett und ich werde auch im Hauptspiel bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal reingucken. Andererseits kaufe ich dieses Spiel nicht wegen dem MP sondern wegen der SP Kampagne und da hoffe ich natürlich auf langen Spielspaß in einer glaubwürdigen SciFi Welt. MP ist hier nur dreingabe und er macht Spaß von daher freue ich mich auf das fertige Game und bereue meine Vorbestellung nicht.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> [...]Quantensprung[...]


Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: 
"Diese Metapher ist zwar verbreitet, aber falsch. In kleinsten (atomaren und subatomaren) physikalischen Systemen sind die Übergänge zwischen den Zuständen nicht kontinuierlich, sondern immer quantisiert. Somit beschreibt der Begriff Quantensprung hier nichts Besonderes, sondern Quantensprünge sind die einzig möglichen Zustandsänderungen in solchen Systemen. Da sich die Quantenmechanik mit atomaren und subatomaren Systemen befasst, sind diese Übergänge zudem sehr klein und in den meisten Fällen nicht mit einer qualitativen Veränderung des Gesamtsystems verbunden. Einfach gesagt ist ein Quantensprung eine Zustandsänderung in einem sehr kleinen System, also eine sehr kleine Änderung der Wirklichkeit. Umgekehrt ist jede noch so kleine Zustandsänderung immer ein Quantensprung, es gibt nichts kleineres."

Ich mag es, wenn selbst Politiker immer wieder dieses Wort gebrauchen. Schön lächerlich, denn die sollten es doch eigentlich besser wissen.


----------



## svd (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Oh, ich glaube, dass besonders in der Politik der "Quantensprung" durchaus zutrifft.
Zumindest in Österreich ist sie nämlich nichts Besonderes.


----------



## Arthur-81 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Hab die Beiträge jetzt nur überflogen, aber mit welchen Systemen ihr so spielt ist mir jetzt nicht direkt ins Auge gesprungen...wie läufts denn und welche Hardware sollte man haben ?


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Ich hab ein i7 920 normal getaktet, Radeon 5850 und 6Gb Ram.
Also damit kann ich mit 1680 x 1050 auf Hardcore inkl. VSync gut spielen. Ab un zu gehen die Frames zwar bisschen runter, aber alles im grünen Bereich. 
Aber ich denke mal, falls in der Vollversion noch DX10/11 oder mehr Einstellungen dazu kommen, müsste wohl ne etwas bessere Grafikkarte rein für alles an zu machen. Prozessor und Ram ist wohl ausreichend dafür. Wobei man den Prozessor noch übertakten könnte.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Mit dem Quantensprung ist mir herzlich egal    Es ist nen feststehender Begriff von daher kann er noch so falsch sein, ich werde ihn weiterhin benutzen - wenigstens solang die Medien ungestraft Phrasen wie "mehr und mehr" und "Sinn machen" benutzen dürfen   

(Beides Angliszismen, beide im Deutschen eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Sollte heißen "immer mehr" und "Sinn ergeben")

Edit:
Mein System
C2Q 9550 @ 4x 2,83
4GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4879 1GB

Obwohl alte Graka läuft alles sehr flüssig. Crysis 1 (bis auf beim Endgegner) alles auf Enthusiastic mit 8x AA .. Beim Boss musst ich auf 4xAA zurück gehen, dann liefs auch da. Crysis 2 scheint keine viel höhreren Anforderungen zu stellen, DX11 brauch ich halt ne neue GraKa (wenn mal Geld für übrig ist...)


----------



## MoeD (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Wie bekommt ihr die Demo zum laufen? MyCrisis.com ist bei mir seit dem 01.03. völlig überlastet und egal was ich versuche: Account erstellen, Einloggen, Password Request - nix passiert. 
Ich find es furchtbar, dass mittlerweile fast jedes Spiel irgendeinen Account braucht! Ich will ein Spiel starten und spielen und nicht ständig irgendwo einen Account erstellen oder mich einloggen. Wegen diesem verfluchten Account und weil Crytek scheinbar dem Traffic auf ihrer Seite nicht gewachsen ist, kann ich jetzt, am 03.03., die Demo immer noch nicht spielen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



MoeD schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr die Demo zum laufen? MyCrisis.com ist bei mir seit dem 01.03. völlig überlastet und egal was ich versuche: Account erstellen, Einloggen, Password Request - nix passiert.
> Ich find es furchtbar, dass mittlerweile fast jedes Spiel irgendeinen Account braucht! Ich will ein Spiel starten und spielen und nicht ständig irgendwo einen Account erstellen oder mich einloggen. Wegen diesem verfluchten Account und weil Crytek scheinbar dem Traffic auf ihrer Seite nicht gewachsen ist, kann ich jetzt, am 03.03., die Demo immer noch nicht spielen.



Wenns über Mycrysis.com nicht geht versuch dir nen GameSpy Account zu machen, mit dem du dich ebenso im Spiel einloggen kannst. Der Weg funktioniert wohl etwas besser. Bei Singleplayer geb ich dir mit dem Account gemurkse vollkommen recht. Multiplayer brauchst nunmal einen..


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Lightbringer667 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]Quantensprung[...]
> ...



Vielleicht ist mit einem Quantensprung auch ein großer Sprung mit den eigenen zwei Quanten gemeint, um sich schnell in Sicherheit zu bringen?  (Siehe auch "Guttenberg-Manöver")


Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber was mir auch oft auffällt ist die falsche Nutzung des Begriffs "dezimieren". Das kommt aus dem militärischen Bereich und heißt logischerweise nichts anderes als dass ein Zehntel ausgelöscht wurde. WIrd im täglichen Gebrauch auch oft falsch genutzt, im Sinne von reduzieren.



Ähhh...ja. Zur Demo: Mit welchem System läuft es denn in der 1920er Auflösung flüssig? The Khoa hatte ja nur geschrieben dass es flüssig läuft, aber sein System nicht beschrieben...


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*

Das _ergibt_ natürlich Sinn: *

CPU: i5 750 @ 2,66 GHz
GPU: Gainward GF 460 GTX GLH (von Haus aus übertaktet)
Ram: 4 GB DDR 3
OS: Windows 7 64 Bit

* habe das mit den Anglizismen auch gelernt und vermeide bzw. beachte es konsequent


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Das _ergibt_ natürlich Sinn: *
> 
> CPU: i5 750 @ 2,66 GHz
> GPU: Gainward GF 460 GTX GLH (von Haus aus übertaktet)
> ...



Hab ich was verpasst?   Welche Anglizismen?


Hmmm, das hört sich ja gut an. Habe bis auf den Prozessor (X4 955) das gleiche System. Dann muss ich mir darüber ja keine Sorgen machen. Danke dir...


----------



## Vordack (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Das _ergibt_ natürlich Sinn: *
> 
> 
> * habe das mit den Anglizismen auch gelernt und vermeide bzw. beachte es konsequent



/Offtopic

Kill-Death-Rationen *hust*


----------



## Gerry (3. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Lightbringer667 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]Quantensprung[...]
> ...


In Sachen Quellenangaben ist offensichtlich zu Guttenberg dein Vorbild.   

Zumindest der Brockhaus-Verlag sieht das ein wenig differenzierter:
"Quantensprung (Quantenübergang), Übergang eines mikrophysikalischen Systems von einem stationären Zustand in einen anderen, wobei sich der Energieinhalt nicht stetig, sondern sprunghaft (diskret) ändert "


Zur Demo:
Da spuckt Crytek große Töne in Sachen verbesserte Grafikqualität bei der PC-Fassung und dann sollen wir hoffen, dass ein angebliches DX11 in der Final einen kräftigen Qualitätsschub mit sich bringt?
Wo bleiben denn - 3 Wochen vor dem Release - die ersten PC-Grafik-Wunder-Videos/Screens? 

Die BF-BC2-Grafik gefällt mir besser, obwohl ich nur eine DX10-Karte habe.

Meine Vorbestellung werde ich wohl erst mal stornieren und die Tests abwarten.  Auch die geplante GK-Aufrüstung wird sich wohl eher auf das BF3-Release verschieben.

Wenn schon das Zugpferd Grafik (bisher) lahmt, wie sind dann erst Story und KI? Vor allem in diesem 20-Minuten-Gamespot(?)-Video hat die KI alles andere als überzeugt.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Demo*



Vordack schrieb:


> Kill-Death-Rationen *hust*



Tüdelüdelüdelü^^

btt bitte


----------



## ninjaattack (4. März 2011)

*crysis 2 Account!!!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich kriege Plaque!!!!!

ich habe ein Account auf mycrysis.com erstellt und kann mich dort auch einloggen.

ABER:

Das Spiel selbst nimmt meine Accountdaten nicht an.

Habt ihr ne Idee???


----------



## Kreon (4. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 Account!!!!*

War bei mir auch so. Hab direkt im Spiel nen neuen Account erstellt --> klappte dann auch.
Die Accounts der HP und im Spiel scheinen wohl auch nicht miteinander verknüpft zu sein.

Denn auf der HP konnte ich Unterstriche verwenden, im Spiel kam ne Fehlermeldung, dass diese Zeichen nicht erlaubt wären.


----------



## Skiz20 (5. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 Account!!!!*

Ich habe viel mehr das problem das ich mcih nciht einloggen kann da steht immer "an error occured ..." was kann ich dagegen tun???


----------



## MoeD (6. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 Account!!!!*

Versuch mal Dir im Spiel nen Account zu erstellen, also geh im Menü auf "Create Account" und gib bei E-Mail ne Fake-Adresse ein. Das funktioniert komischerweise. Ich konnte mich auch nicht einloggen und hab dann im Crysis Forum diesen Lösungsvorschlag gefunden und das hat's gebracht. Also wenn man seine echte E-Mail angibt klappts nicht, aber mit ner falschen schon   .


----------



## SwiSS-MonsteR (14. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 Account!!!!*

Also bei mir hat es glücklicherweise beim ersten mal geklappt. Einfach im Spiel auf Create Account drücken, Daten eingeben und zocken. Das ist jetzt wirklich nicht schwierig^^


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (15. März 2011)

*crysis 2 demo server full*

immer wenn ich in ein spiel eintreten will steht da immer server full, obwohl derserver nur 1 person drinnen hat.
und immer wenn ich das spiel neu starte steht da, dass ich noch einen dog tag aussuchen muss,obwohl ich das die ganze zeit mache.

mfg PizzaPasta2010


----------



## Kaeksch (16. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 demo server full*

Hab ich auch laufend das Problem. Server voll obwohl angeblich noch Platz is.
Ich wollt heut mal wieder spielen und hab auf einmal nur so 15 Server in der Liste.
Weiß einer was da los is oder liegts an diesem dämlichen NAT Typ ist zu strikt?
Was zum Henker soll das überhaupt heißen?
Hat mich schon bei GTA4 genervt.


----------



## GorrestFump (16. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 demo server full*

Bei mir geht auch nix - meine erste Vermutung war, dass die Demo ausgelaufen ist. Die wurde ja mit "Verfallsdatum released. War grad dabei nach diesem Datum zu suchen, aber landete hier


----------



## Mars31 (17. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 demo server full*

Soweit ich weiss sollte die ganze Aktion nur bis zum 13.03. laufen.
Heisst also, dass ihr auf die finale Version warten müsst.


----------



## Pringless46 (17. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 demo server full*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem kann aber erst seit heute nicht mehr spielen
da das aber mit frisst war ok,
aber wie können dann die ganzen anderen spielen??
Das habe ich noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## FlorianStangl (19. März 2011)

Meinungen zur Demo und der Vollversion von Crysis 2 sowie technische Probleme oder generelle Beiträge zu Crysis 2 bitte gesammelt in diesen Thread, dann können unsere Redakteure euch am besten antworten.

Crysis 2 - Demo-Diskussion

Uncut-Diskussion

Account-Probleme

Problem: "Demo-Server full"


----------



## Frankener89 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

Guten Tag,

ich hab schon so viel gestöbert aber nix gefunden.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob Crysis 2 bei einem core 2 duo (P8600) 
beide Kerne nutzen kann??

Vielen Dank schonmal

LG Frankie


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



Frankener89 schrieb:


> ich hab schon so viel gestöbert aber nix gefunden.
> Ich würde gerne wissen ob Crysis 2 bei einem core 2 duo (P8600)
> beide Kerne nutzen kann??


Da als Minimum ein Dual-Core angegeben ist würde es eher unsinnig wirken wenn dabei der 2.Kern NICHT genutzt werden sollte  

Allerdings wäre eher interessant welche GPU dein Notebook hat.
Die wird sicher eher bremsen als der P8600


----------



## AlexLeon (22. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

Tja, habe zwar schon die Box hier liegen aber kann mal wieder nicht spielen.
Da freut man sich einmal, dass ein Spiel nicht bei Steam aktiviert werden muss und man somit direkt spielen kann wenn man es in der Hand hat, aber nein!

Die Onlineaktivierung war klar, allerdings ist dies auch wieder nur ab dem 24.03.2011 möglich. Da es in den USA bereits am 22.03. released wurde habe ich es mit einem Proxy versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Die Keys sind Regionsbezogen. Wirklich ganz großes Kino...


----------



## franatic (23. März 2011)

Hallo,

erst mal wieso??
wieso ist Crytek in Frankfurt, Hessen, Deutschland (denke mal dann isses ne Deutsche Firma    ),

wieso spielen die Amys das Spiel schon und wir Deutschen net???????     

Der Händler meines Vertrauens verkauft mir ne Crysis 2 LE (war schon teuer genug).
Ich installier es mit freuden und geil heut abend wird gezockt.

Nix da    
Regestrierung erst am 24.03. 2011 möglich .. Say What???

am Arsch scheiss Crytek, ihr hab einen an der Klatsche!!
voll verärgert.
ach ja, updaten ging schon..hhmmmm


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. März 2011)

franatic schrieb:


> am Arsch scheiss Crytek, ihr hab einen an der Klatsche!!



Zügel dich bitte ein bißchen, ok? Das muss nicht sein.


Zum Thema: Die Lücke zwsichen US- und EU-Release dürfte an Publisher EA liegen. Die sind quasi die Chefs von Crytek, und somit trifft die Programmierer keine Schuld. EA als US-Unternehmen hat scheinbar ein Interesse daran es erst dort und nicht zeitgleich zu veröffentlichen.

Das ist in etwas so als würdest du die PC Games kritisieren weil dein Kiosk erst um 11 Uhr aufmacht. Vergleich angekommen?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



AlexLeon schrieb:


> Tja, habe zwar schon die Box hier liegen aber kann mal wieder nicht spielen.
> Da freut man sich einmal, dass ein Spiel nicht bei Steam aktiviert werden muss und man somit direkt spielen kann wenn man es in der Hand hat, aber nein!
> 
> Die Onlineaktivierung war klar, allerdings ist dies auch wieder nur ab dem 24.03.2011 möglich. Da es in den USA bereits am 22.03. released wurde habe ich es mit einem Proxy versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Die Keys sind Regionsbezogen. Wirklich ganz großes Kino...



Die Lust auf das Spiel ist ja verständlich, aber man weiß ja nunmal dass man es erst ab morgen spielen kann. Das ist Fakt. Da bringt das Aufregen im Nachhinein dann auch nix...


----------



## CptGalak (24. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

*Fragen an die jenigen wo schon Crysis 2 besitzer sind*  *
*
*1.  *Wie sind so die Maps, in der Demo waren die ja recht klein ?

*2.* Laut den Gameplay Videos und der Demo beträgt die Spielzeit nur maximal 10 minuten ?

*3.* Ist der Multiplayer eher Taktischer oder eher so Run mäßig wie CoDO / Unreal Tournament ?


Danke euch vielmals.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (24. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

So, nachdem viel über Crysis2 im Forum von Anderen und auch mir gesagt wurde möchte ich dazu nochmals Stellung beziehen:

Heute
 lief ich in der Stadt an dem großen Fachmarkt für Elektroartikel (geil 
ist geil, gelle) vorbei, und wo ich schon mal da war, bin ich auch 
direkt mal durchgegangen. 
Siehe da, Crysis2 mit 54 €uronen ausgezeichnet, aber da es in der Werbung war gab es die LE für 34 €uronen.  
"Na, da kann man sicher dann doch nichts falsch machen", dachte ich, und ging mit der Box zur Kasse.
Zu Hause wurde sofort der Rechner hochgefahren und installiert ... *staun* völlig problemlos? 
Beim Starten des Spiels zog das Programm sich auch brav automatisch dem Patch auf 1.1 ... völlig ohne Zicken.
Seriennummer eingegeben, den Account von "MyCrysis.com" von der Demo eingegeben ... es funzte         ... und ich war baff erstaund.
Fix
 noch den MP aufgemacht, und auch hier problemlos die freischaltbaren 
Sachen eingelöst - von diversen Fehlern beim Erkennen der Codes keine 
Spur. Nur der Bug, dass man danach immer wieder erneut die Seriennummer 
eingeben musste beim erneuten Öffnen des MP trat auf, ist aber behoben.

Nun habe ich rund 4 Stunden mit Crysis2 verbracht und muss gestehen : alles halb so wild.
Crysis2 schaut gut aus - verdammt gut sogar. und doch ist es anders ....

- Schlauchlevels?
Nun
 ja, in den Straßenschluchten von New York und in den Wasserkanälen 
machen offene Welten nicht wirklich Sinn. Von daher passt das Gefühl 
schon. Es gibt auch Abstriche, aber dazu gleich mehr.
- "Konsolig" 
Na
 ja, man merkt schon, dass hier Konsolen ein dickes wort mitzureden 
hatten (press ENTER etc.), aber das ist alles doch sehr im Hintergrund. 
MICH hat es nicht gestört. Da habe ich bei "The Force Unleashed" schon deutlich mehr Knochen gekotzt!
- Graphik
Ganz
 ehrlich? Es ist chic, bunt und detailverliebt, aber ab und zu kommt man
 an Ecken, da möchte man im RL nicht tot überm Zaun Hängen. So gibt es 
eine Passage auf dem Weg zum Rathaus, bei der man ein Treppehaus 
erklimmen muss. Mei nee, war DAS unliebsam gemacht! Erinnerte mich an 
F.E.A.R. 1 , dass ja bekanntlich sehr steriel gehalten war... und dann 
kommt man um die Ecke,steht vor dem Rathaus, und es tränen einem die 
Augen vor 
Reizüberflutung. Aber man hat schon Besseres gesehen.
- Logik/Story
Ich
 bin noch nicht allzu weit in der Geschichte vorgedrungen, und ich will 
ja auch nicht spoilern, abr bis jetzt ist das einiger maßen 
zusammenhängend und logisch ... wenn man den ersten Teil gespielt hat.

Mein erster Eindruck:
Spielt  sich gut, wirkt aber irgendwie nicht "aus einem Guss".
Wo
 bei Crysis man einen Abschnitt beendete, um dann fast am gleichen Punkt
 den neuen Level zu starten wird man hier zwischendurch quer durch den 
Big Apple verfrachtet - da passt was nicht, oder mindert irgendwie das 
"Crysis-Gefühl". Der Bruch, dass man nicht mehr auf einer Tropeninsel 
ist kommt dazu - aber man will ja mal nicht so sein.

Graphisch 
bin ich endtäuscht - von Crytek. Da wurde ein Ballon aufgeblasen, und 
dem kann Keiner gerecht werden. Unbestritten: Crysis2 schaut sehr gut 
aus, und die Inszinierung in den Sequenzen ist richtig fett - aber es 
kommt für 
mich nicht an Crysis heran ... dazu kommen noch ein paar 
Clippingfehler, und DAS, liebes Crytek, bin ich von euch nicht gewohnt. 
Das ist einfach Schlamperei und "huschhusch" schnell hingekloppt.
Schade!
 Auch nicht schön: Lippensynchronisation war auch nicht eure Stärke, 
was? Menschen, die auf der Bamk liegen und kurze Texte von sich geben 
haben gar keine Gesichtsanimationen ... ist das jetzt neue Telepathie? 
Dazu noch solche unschönen Sachen, dass z.b. Flaschen, Hülsen, Kleidung 
oder andere Gegenstände auf den Böden nicht Volumetrisch, sondern 
einfache, flache Pixelpflaster sind, die je nach Gusto hingepappt 
wurden. Bitter ist das .... ein guter Rat von mir: macht sowas bitte 
nicht noch einmal, oder ich komme persönlich nach FFM und will mein Geld
 zurück. 
Das ist kein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel nach euren 
Ansprüchen, sondern billiges "Hingeschlure". So verärgert und verprellt 
man Fans.

Soweit mein erster Eindruck. Ich würde dem Ganzen bis jetzt eine 85 geben - im Höchstfall.
Jetzt gehe ich erst mal in die Haia, und am WE werde ich weiter spielen.

Holger


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

Was hast Du denn für Hardware, und wie gut läuft es auf welchen Einstellungen?


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (24. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für Hardware, und wie gut läuft es auf welchen Einstellungen?


Ich fahre 
Win7 64 Bit
4 GB Ram DDR3
Intel Q9550 auf 2,84 gHz
GTX 260 b

Alles bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht, und nichts ruckelt.


----------



## fsm (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

Oh shit.

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich was übersehe: Die Vollidioten von Cryotek haben die Anzugfunktionen auf Tasten gelegt - UND DAFÜR DIE  SCHNELLFUNKTIONEN BESEITIGT?! Ich fand es schon imme rpeinlich, dass alle (auch PC Games!) sagen: Endlich hotkey für die Funktionen", obwohl es das in Crysis bereits gab! Und zwar sehr sinnvoll: Doppel-Ducken für Cloak, Doppel-Sprung für Sträke usw. Das hat vor Allem eins: Tasten gespart! Also benutzen auf E, Waffenkonfiguration auf Q und alle Funktionen auf Laufen, Ducken und Springen. Und das ist jetzt weg?! Ich habe jedenfalls keine Funktion für Schnellbefehle gefunden - bitte sagt mir, dass es dir noch gibt! Den ein Fehlen dieser Funktion würde bei mir das gesamte Spielgefühl zerstören... Ehrlich: Crysis 1 bevor und nachdem ich das wusste, waren von der spielerischen Erfahrung zwei paar Schuh! Ich hoffe, dass Crytek das nicht gestrichen hat -.-


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



fsm schrieb:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich was übersehe: Die Vollidioten von Cryotek haben die Anzugfunktionen auf Tasten gelegt - UND DAFÜR DIE  SCHNELLFUNKTIONEN BESEITIGT?! Ich fand es schon imme rpeinlich, dass alle (auch PC Games!) sagen: Endlich hotkey für die Funktionen", obwohl es das in Crysis bereits gab! Und zwar sehr sinnvoll: Doppel-Ducken für Cloak, Doppel-Sprung für Sträke usw. Das hat vor Allem eins: Tasten gespart! Also benutzen auf E, Waffenkonfiguration auf Q und alle Funktionen auf Laufen, Ducken und Springen. Und das ist jetzt weg?! Ich habe jedenfalls keine Funktion für Schnellbefehle gefunden - bitte sagt mir, dass es dir noch gibt! Den ein Fehlen dieser Funktion würde bei mir das gesamte Spielgefühl zerstören... Ehrlich: Crysis 1 bevor und nachdem ich das wusste, waren von der spielerischen Erfahrung zwei paar Schuh! Ich hoffe, dass Crytek das nicht gestrichen hat -.-


Es ist frei konfigurierbar.
Da ich Linkshänder bin habe ich die Bewegung auf den Pfeiltasten, Springen auf _Shift rechts_, Ducken auf _Steuerung rechts_, Sprinten auf _Num 0_, und die Steuerung für Stärke und Tarnung auf _Ende _und _Bild abw._
Kein Problem. die Waffenkoniguration rofe ich weiterhin mit der mittleren Maustaste auf.


----------



## fsm (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

Frei konfigurierbar weiß ich - meine Frage war die: Man konnte in Teil 1 über Doppelklick-Funktionen - die waren festgelegt, man konnte sie aber an- und ausschalten - die Anzugfunktionen auswählen (etwa zwei Mal schnell rückwärts für Panzerung). Diese Funktion habe ich in Teil 2 nicht mehr gefunden, damit wäre ich gezwungen, zwei neue Tasten in mein typisches Muster aufzunehmen - das wäre sehr schade und vor Allem traurig, weil es in Teil 1 so toll gelöst wurde.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: mit welchem Befehl oder änderung in der config kann man directX10 erzwingen?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: mit welchem Befehl oder änderung in der config kann man directX10 erzwingen?


Selbst wenn das gehen würde - was sollte es bringen?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



fsm schrieb:


> Die Vollidioten von Cryotek


Muss nicht sein, oder?


----------



## franatic (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> fsm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Vollidioten von Cryotek
> ...





franatic schrieb:


> am Arsch scheiss Crytek, ihr hab einen an der Klatsche!!



Zügel dich bitte ein bißchen, ok? Das muss nicht sein.

^^

"Das ist in etwas so als würdest du die PC Games kritisieren weil dein Kiosk erst um 11 Uhr aufmacht. Vergleich angekommen?   "

Sry, but Who tf Are u?
Wass soll Das, Hab ich PCGAMES angegriffen??



Wenn ich was zu sagen habe dann , freie Meinungen. Und wenn ich deinem Username deine Alter gleichsetzte dann hab ich einiges an vorsrprung, Damit meine ich auch Was Spiele angeht!! und unterm Strich bleibt:,
 es ist ein UNding das man 54€ ausgibt und dann so was vorgestzt bekommt. Fertig!

PS . spar dir das mit " es ist erst am 24.02  offiziell erst spielpar  DvI!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CRYSIS 2] Sammel-Thread*



> Sry, but Who tf Are u?


Was bitte bezweckst du denn mit so einer Frage?



> Wass soll Das, Hab ich PCGAMES angegriffen??


Das sollte lediglich ein Vergleich sein. Die Beziehung Crytek-EA ist nämlich in etwa so wie PC Games-Kiosk. Denn weder kann Crytek EA vorschreiben wann und wie das SPiel verkauft wird, noch kann die PC Games dem Zeitungsverkäufer Vorschriften machen.

Nochmal im Klartext: Crytek ist die Produktionsfirma des Spiels, EA ist als 
Publisher für den Vertrieb zuständig. EA hat also mehr zu sagen. Wenn du
 dich also über unterschiedliche Release-Termine aufregen willst, dann 
reg dich über EA auf, denn Crytek kann nichts dafür.



> Wenn ich was zu sagen habe dann , freie
> Meinungen. Und wenn ich deinem Username deine Alter gleichsetzte dann
> hab ich einiges an vorsrprung, Damit meine ich auch Was Spiele angeht!!


Dann zeige auch dass du reifer bist als ich mit meinen 26 und versuch mal ohne Beleidigungen oder Flüche in Richtung Crytek auszukommen. Du sollst natürlich deine Meinung äußern, nur eben auf vernünftige Art und Weise. Du darfst das Spiel gerne blöd finden (ich habs mir aufgrund der schlechten Kritiken hier auch nicht gekauft), trotzdem darf man Crytek nicht für Dinge kritisieren, auf die sie keinen Einfluss haben. Das war alles.

Du begibst dich im Übrigen auf dünnes Eis wenn du Alter mit "Vorsprung haben" gleichsetzt.



> und unterm Strich bleibt:,
> es ist ein UNding das man 54€ ausgibt und dann so was vorgestzt bekommt. Fertig!


Sehe ich zumindest zum Teil ähnlich.




> PS . spar dir das mit " es ist erst am 24.02  offiziell erst spielpar  DvI!


Wieso? Wenn es nunmal so ist und man vorher davon wusste, dann kann es ja wohl kein ernsthafter Kritikpunkt sein wenn man es vorher nicht spielen kann.


----------



## rohan123 (26. März 2011)

Über meine ersten Minuten in Crysis 2 kann ich nur eins sagen: Das Spie ist astrein. Man merkt sofort, dass es von Profis programmiert wurde. Trotz Megaauflösung in der 1680er und Extremgrafiqualitätsmodus (3. und höchste Stufe) absolut flüssig. Keine Lags - nur reiner Spielspass. Von der Performance her kann da CoD Black Ops regelrecht einpacken. Trotz DX 9 eine klasse Grafik, kann man gar nicht glauben, dass das "nur" DX 9 ist. 

Und von wegen Quadcore: Soll man angeblich mit der Grafikeinstellung "Extrem" benötigen: Hab ne Core 2 Duo E 8400 mit 2x 3 Ghz, und das Ding rennt wie Butter. Also was palavern die da bloß immer bei den Spielemagaznen????? Wollt ihr Hardware verkaufen machen, oder Spiele? Braucht man nicht - guter Dual Core reicht aus.

Kaufen !!!


----------



## Chemenu (28. März 2011)

Ich hab inzwischen schon einige merkwürdige Bugs entdeckt.
Ein mal war das Spiel der Meinung ich hätte keine Munition mehr für meine SCAR. Musste dann zwischen den Waffen hin und her wechseln damit die Munition wieder gefunden wurde. 

Und an der Stelle an der man den Panzerwagen stehlen muss und sich dann den Weg durch den Tunnel ebnet habe ich die Hubschrauber abgeschossen die einen von rechts angreifen. Die zerstörten Hubschrauber schwebten dann ganz lustig über dem Meer. Allerdings erst nachdem sie abgestürzt waren, die sind also quasi von unten wieder nach oben geschwebt.  

Dann habe ich auch schon Gegner gruppenweise (3 Stück) spawnen sehen. Die ploppen dann einfach ins Bild. Sehr unschön. 


Also solche Fehler sind mir in Crysis und Warhead nie aufgefallen. Hoffe dass da noch ein paar Patches kommen. Eigentlich sollte man ja meinen dass Crysis 2 aufgrund der engeren Level einfacher zu beherrschein sein sollte als die Vorgänger.



# Edit
Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich von der Technik positiv überrascht bin. 
Es läuft auf meinem alten Dual Core (E6400@2, mit höchsten Einstellungen flüssig. Der Sound insgesamt ist fantastisch und wenn der Nano-Suit anfängt zu labern bekomm ich immer Gänsehaut. Die Stimme find ich einfach genial.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (28. März 2011)

Wo wir bei Bugs sind:
Nachdem ich von Lockhard gefangen genommen wurde, und ich aus dem hubschrauber gefalen bin hatte ich keine Waffe mehr in der Hand ... einmal am Mausrad gedreht, und das Problem war behoben, aber nett ist das nicht.
Auch sind mir ab und zu flackernde Bodenelemente aufgefallen.
Was mich aber irgendwie richtig nervt: ich sammele keine Nanosporen mehr auf  
Gegen ende des ersten Durchgangs Fehlten mir die letzten 3 Ausbaustufen (die Teuersten).
Auch hier war mein sporenkonte am ende leer. 
zu Beginn des zweiten Durchgangs hatte ich plötzlich 25 000 Sporen auf dem Konto, die ich auch sofort eingelöst habe... es blieben gut 2000 übrig. Dann habe ich mein erstes Alien gegrillt, schaute auf das Konto, und siehe da: 0 (in Worten: ZERO!)
Ich habe schon im zweiten Durchgang einige Aliens weggeputzt, aber mein Konto bleibt beharrlich auf 0 ....


----------



## Kaeksch (29. März 2011)

Warum wurde eigentlich 64bit gestrichen?
Hab noch gar nich probiert Bäume durchzuschiessen, geht das?
Auuf jeden bewegen sich die Pflanzen nich beim durchlaufen. Echt arm.
Nen Benchmark gibts auch nich mehr. Aber die Grafik wurde ja so runter geschraubt, daß der eh nich mehr nötig is.
Irgendwas war noch was mir grad nich einfällt.


----------



## Chemenu (31. März 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige bei dem ständig Gegner im Blickfeld spawnen?
Gestern Abend schon wieder, die Stelle an der Kirche wo man zwei Sprengladungen zur Ablenkung zünden soll. 
Ich säubere die komplette Gegend, zünde die Sprengladung und plopp... tauchen direkt vor mir ca. 5 Soldaten auf. Als die tot waren ist mir aufgefallen dass auf einmal wieder die gesamte Gegend voll mit Gegnern ist. Da komm ich mir ja schon fast wie in Call of Duty vor...  
Das hätte man doch wirklich eleganter lösen können. Warum müssen da unendlich Gegner spawnen? Das war doch in Crysis auch nicht so. Wenn da ein Gebiet gesäubert war dann bleib das auch sauber. 

Auch danach wo man von dem Dach springt (Dead Man Walking). Ich säubere das Hausdach, laufe die Treppe runter, beseitige 3 Gegner. Laufe wieder rauf und tada.... alle Gegner wieder da! Als wär ich nie auf dem ******* Dach gewesen. Echt super und ruiniert mir die gesamte Stimmung in dem Spiel.


----------



## Telekraft (31. März 2011)

Weiß jemand ob man die Levelzeit (MP) länger einstellen kann? Denn 5 Minuten ist schon ein Witz.... Kann man eigentlich eine private Map aufmachen, so wie bei Crysis 1 ?


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2011)

Gestern Abend hatte ich wieder ein paar nette Freezes, so ungefähr 5 Stück für jeweils ein paar Sekunden.
 "Der AMD-Grafik-Treiber reagierte nicht mehr und wurde zurückgesetzt". 

Dann wieder mal Grafikfehler in einem ganz speziellen Levelabschnitt (bunte Pixel, falckernde Artefakte).
Nach dem nächsten Ladevorgang waren diese aber wieder verschwunden.

Soundstottern in einer Zwischensequenz. 

Dann hab ich ständig Probleme beim Wechseln der Waffen. Ich weiß nicht was sich Crytek da gedacht hat.
Manchmal drücke ich 2 um die Sekundärfunktion (Shotgun, Granate) der Waffe zu wählen und stattdessen hab ich auf einmal den Raktenwerfer in der Hand, oder die Pistole. Da ist was komplett durcheinander. Manchmal passiert aber auch überhaupt gar nichts, dann muss ich erst zwischen den Waffen hin- und herschalten damit ich den Granatwerfer aktivieren kann. Natürlich sehr vorteilhaft wenn gerade ein halbes Dutzend Aliens auf einen zu stürmen.  

Also ich weiß nicht aber langsam hab ich schon so viele Bugs entdeckt dass ich nur noch   könnte.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. April 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine, von erlegten Aliens aufgesammelten, Nanopunkte nach einem Neustart des Spiels wieder auf 0 zurück gesetzt werden. Ist das bei euch auch so?
Ist das ein Bug oder beabsichtigt bzw. hängt das mit dem gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad (Hard) zusammen?

Das nervt schon ziemlich. Wie will ich denn die "großen" Upgrades für den Nanosuit zusammenkriegen (die ja immerhin 10-16k kosten) wenn mir die Punkte flöten gehen? ich hab keine Zeit da 3-4 Stunden am Stück dran zu sitzen und zu warten bis ich die Punkte mal einlösen kann.


----------



## Kaeksch (5. April 2011)

Isn Fehler. Hab ich auch gehabt. Allerdings nich immer.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. April 2011)

joa.. wurde mit dem Patch behoben. ^^


----------



## JillValentine21 (15. April 2011)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein das ist nicht mehr möglich du kannst NUR so wie auf der konsole auf einen server deiner Wahl joinen und dich damit zufrieden geben wie der Server eingestellt wurde.

Man kann weder einen eigenen Internetserver erstellen (außer man mietet einen) noch kann man einen Netzwerkserver erstellen  


Meine Meinung zum Spiel gebe ich nun nicht mehr ab, habe ich bereits zu genüge getan^^


----------



## tavrosffm (21. April 2011)

hallo leute hab ein problem bei der mission 49. treue oder tod.
da geht es einfach nicht weiter.
hab das raumschiff zerstört und sehe nun nur noch unsichtbare gegner und kameraden die wild um sich herballern und "bewegung los los" schreien.
ist aber wiegesagt keiner zu sehen nur die waffen meiner kameraden liegen auf dem boden und ballern so vor sich hin.
aber es geht einfach nicht weiter.bin auch alle checkpoints durchgelaufen und nun stehe ich da am blauen checkpoint an der evakuirungs zone und es geht nicht voran.
auch werden mir ab diesem level die punkte bei alienkills nicht gutgeschrieben um den anzug aufzupimpen.
ich hab auch immer null punkte.
hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## JillValentine21 (21. April 2011)

also ich hatte so ein Problem nicht aber das klingt nach einem riesen Gamefehler..


----------



## tavrosffm (21. April 2011)

also den nano katalyst bug wo keine punkte gutgeschrieben werden nach dem aufsammeln haben wohl einige wie ich ergoogelt habe.
das sollte eigentlich mit dem patch 1.2 gefixed werden aber das ist wohl nicht richtig passiert.
na ja ich hoffe mal nicht dass ich das ganze nochmal von vorne beginnen kann wenn sie es mit dem patch nächste woche beheben.
so dolle war das game nun auch wieder nicht dass ich gleich nochmal von anfang an spielen werde.
das landet wohl eher in der tonne wenn das der fall seien sollte.
  crytek


----------



## JillValentine21 (21. April 2011)

Ja leider das Game war mehr heiße Luft als sonst was.. Und mit Patchen braucht Crytek nun auch nimmer kommen denn die meisten haben das Spiel schon durch und der Multiplayer macht keinen Spaß die Maps sind viel zu klein und keine Fahrzeuge das nervt total


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. April 2011)

Ich habs jetzt endlich auch mal durch gespielt und hatte großen Spaß dran. Der Nano Catalyst Fehler war halt etwas blöd, aber ging auch so. 
Ich finde man tut dem Spiel echt unrecht wenn man es als Müll abstempelt. War nach den ganzen Militärshootern in den letzten Monaten echt mal sehr angenehm und nen Spiel genau nach meinem Geschmack. 
Multiplayer ist glaub leider tatsächlich nicht so prall, aber der interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich - bin nicht so der MP Spieler.


----------



## merlinrapha (28. Mai 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Ja leider das Game war mehr heiße Luft als sonst was.. Und mit Patchen braucht Crytek nun auch nimmer kommen denn die meisten haben das Spiel schon durch und der Multiplayer macht keinen Spaß die Maps sind viel zu klein und keine Fahrzeuge das nervt total


   der multiplayer ist meiner meinung nach einer der besten, die es zur zeit im shooterbereich gibt. was es da an taktischen möglichkeiten gibt sucht sonst seinesgleichen. ähnlich wie in einem rollenspiel kann man seinen char über den nanosuit hochleveln und muss echt mit bauchschmerzen harte entscheidungen treffen, wo man levelt und was man dann nicht mehr leveln kann. die waffenauswahl ist dabei überschaubar, aber auch hier kann man individualisieren und dann wiederum die getroffene auswahl mehrstufig hochleveln.
einzig einige technische probleme (eine ganzes magazin reingeschossen nichts passiert, der gegner schießt einmal, man fällt um) trüben den spaß, aber das wird ja auch mit jedem patch besser


----------



## merlinrapha (28. Mai 2011)

da stinkt bspw das hochgelobte cod gewaltig gegen ab


----------



## rohan123 (5. Juli 2011)

* 					Crysis 2: Spielstandprobleme nach DX 11 Update 				*

Son: Nun halt da rein:

Ich hab nun das ganze DX 11 Update installiert. Hat geklappt. Die  Performance kann man als sauber bezeichnen, für die vielen zusätzlichen  Effekte und die Hi-Res-Texturen. Das Ganze auf einer GeForce GTX 470 in  der 1600-Auflösung - nicht schlecht.

Nur leider spinnt jetzt das Spiel beim Spielstandladen - der  Ladebildschirm bleibt hängen, und es kommt die Meldung, dass Crysis 2  nicht mehr funktioniert. Man muss es also über den Taskmanager beenden.  So startete ich ein neues Spiel, da ich ohnehin noch nicht weit gespielt  habe, und das Ganze jetzt mit der neuen Grafik genießen will. Kein  Problem, das Spiel lief problemlos bis zum ersten Ableben. Danach sollte  der letze Spielstand geladen werden, und dann war wieder Sendeschluss.  Nun. Ich habe jetzt alle Spielstände rausgelöscht, und das System mit  CCleaner durchgeputzt, mal sehen ob das war bringt. Werd`s nachposten.

In der Zwischenzeit: Hatte jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem Laden nach dem DX 11 Update? Wenn ja dann hier posten.​


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2011)

rohan123 schrieb:


> *
> Ich hab nun das ganze DX 11 Update installiert. Hat geklappt. Die  Performance kann man als sauber bezeichnen, für die vielen zusätzlichen  Effekte und die Hi-Res-Texturen. Das Ganze auf einer GeForce GTX 470 in  der 1600-Auflösung - nicht schlecht.
> 
> Nur leider spinnt jetzt das Spiel beim Spielstandladen - der  Ladebildschirm bleibt hängen, und es kommt die Meldung, dass Crysis 2  nicht mehr funktioniert. Man muss es also über den Taskmanager beenden.  So startete ich ein neues Spiel, da ich ohnehin noch nicht weit gespielt  habe, und das Ganze jetzt mit der neuen Grafik genießen will. Kein  Problem, das Spiel lief problemlos bis zum ersten Ableben. Danach sollte  der letze Spielstand geladen werden, und dann war wieder Sendeschluss.  Nun. Ich habe jetzt alle Spielstände rausgelöscht, und das System mit  CCleaner durchgeputzt, mal sehen ob das war bringt. Werd`s nachposten.
> ...


*

Bei mir läuft C2 mit Ultra Setting und Textures bei 1600er Auflösung annehmbar, nicht perfekt aber gut genug. Geforce 460 und X2 955@4,0 + 4 GB RAM.

Das Ladeproblem nach Patch 1.9 ist bekannt. Das müssten alle haben.*


----------



## JimBeam1 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich scheue irgendwie immer das patch runterladen, u. a. wegen der o. g. Probleme. Wie lange dauert es wohl bis die neueste Crysis 2 Version (also inkl. dx11- Effekten) im Laden erscheint? Oder anders formuliert, wenn ich mir JETZT über amazon das Spiel kaufe, ist das dann wohl schon die neueste Version, oder dauert das wohl noch ein paar Wochen?


----------



## Kaeksch (8. Juli 2011)

JimBeam1 schrieb:


> Ich scheue irgendwie immer das patch runterladen, u. a. wegen der o. g. Probleme. Wie lange dauert es wohl bis die neueste Crysis 2 Version (also inkl. dx11- Effekten) im Laden erscheint? Oder anders formuliert, wenn ich mir JETZT über amazon das Spiel kaufe, ist das dann wohl schon die neueste Version, oder dauert das wohl noch ein paar Wochen?


 
Wenn du es jetzt kaufst, bekommst du immer noch die Urversion. Das wird noch ne Weile dauern, falls es überhaupt eine überholte Version in den Laden schafft.


----------

